# Buying a caravan



## Tring Man (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Have been looking at this forum for past few days, seems friendly and a good source of information for anyone looking at living in Spain.

I have holidayed for the last two years at a family friends caravan at a campsite in Fuengirola, which my wife and I have really enjoyed. On the last visit in August I asked friends there to let me know if a van came up for sale, and tomorrow we fly out to potentially buy one.

I am looking at using it for an extended visit next year when my current work contract finishes at end of February, with possibility we may stay indefinitely.

Anyway, my question is, in buying a caravan what documentation should I expect to "prove" they have ownership.

I do not know the current Spanish owner. The van has been on the site for many years for her family to use for holidays, but they have all grown up, and she is asking €5000. I cannot afford to risk that sort off money, so just wanted to know if I do buy it tomorrow, how I can be certain that I would be the right full owner after the transaction.

Many thanks for any assistance

Alan


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Is this a static caravan or a touring van?


----------



## Tring Man (Oct 7, 2015)

In theory touring (it could be towed - has wheels/tow bar), but in practice it is static, I have no (current) intention of ever moving it.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

So, a static caravan. Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be any regulation about these. They can change hands without any paperwork whatsoever and providing the site is happy with a new owner they don't ask any questions either. Check how much the site fees are and also what they charge for water and electricity. Ask other owners independently whether there are any problems you should know about the site because even though you can move the caravan its not cheap to do so or to find a new site to take it.

Take care and good luck!


----------



## Tring Man (Oct 7, 2015)

Appreciate the feedback, stayed at the site for 10+ weeks over last two years so have local expat feedback, happy with that.

So no sort of "ownership" document for a caravan then ?

Will make sure I talk to the site management, that is a good call.


----------



## Tring Man (Oct 7, 2015)

To be clear, it is actually a "touring caravan".


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

I think Spanish touring caravans over a certain weight have to have paperwork and if going on the road need testing. Maybe someone with more knowledge can confirm that.


----------

